

Ask HN: Is Strangeloop a worthwhile conference for cloud developers? - tburger

I&#x27;ve just come across Strangeloop, and was wondering if anyone had reviews of past years. I&#x27;m mostly interested in cloud-related material, and was wondering if it&#x27;s worth attending.
======
puredanger
I'm the founder of Strange Loop. Cloud is not necessarily a focus of the
conference but it does contain some cloud-related content, for things like
distributed systems in particular.

